# RCA



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

Anybody heard anything more on RCA IRD's being built for Echostar? Ever since I read the announcement, I haven't heard anymore.Be nice to know just how E* plans to use RCA.
Any speculation?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

Any place where E* products are sold, like Sears and Costco and other places you will probably see them on the shelves. And E* retailers like internet sites and installers will probably offer them for sale as well. I just wish they would have them in more retail offerings so if my reciever dies out of warranty I can go and drive down to my local Best Buy and get one. My attempt to do it at Sears was futile as they would only sell me a FULL new sub package with for the higher quality reciver (4900 or 501). Only way to buy a stand alone was a 2700 or 301. This might have changed lately but it pissed me off enough to not go back to sears again.

I wonder what type of system they will provide, will it just be clones of the 501 and 301 or will it be a totally custom system based on what they think people will want (like a 301 with everything the 501 has but the PVR?)


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

Pure speculation but,I think RCA will make HD STBs and normal STBs, no PVRs. With the sucess RCA had with the DTC100, they might pack that IRDs relabilty into a HDSTB for E*. And normal STBs ranging from mid to high end, maybe something like the 4900. I dont think RCA will jump into PVRs becasue of the recent UTV situation. Again jsut some speculation.


----------

